# CNF Dossier - How to compile?!



## Jillian2020

I have completed gathering all of my required documents (birth certificates, translations, ancestral documents, etc.) that are required to apply for my CNF. My only question is about compiling the actual dossier of these documents. Is there a proper or preferred way? Or do I just stuff them all in the envelope with the application cover page and send it off? I'm not sure if I should put these in a binder and index them or get a bit fancy with them or if simple is the way to go. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Traveler12B

The recommendation I see most often on a Facebook group that deals with Applying for French Nationality is to use colored paper to divide the sections as outlined on the required documents list from your Préfecture. Many people have said that their packets were returned to them by the Préfecture with a request to remove all paperclips, cardboard dividers, binders, etc. It does appear that simple is better.


----------



## 95995

Jillian2020 said:


> I have completed gathering all of my required documents (birth certificates, translations, ancestral documents, etc.) that are required to apply for my CNF. My only question is about compiling the actual dossier of these documents. Is there a proper or preferred way? Or do I just stuff them all in the envelope with the application cover page and send it off? I'm not sure if I should put these in a binder and index them or get a bit fancy with them or if simple is the way to go. Any help is appreciated!


Have replied on the other thread you posted to. Just a note that applying for a CNF (recognition of French nationality from birth) and applying for naturalisation are to entirely different things.


----------



## Cat108

Just in case you might still check this thread, how did your application go? I'm about to start the same thing for my daughter who is pretty much in your position. If you have the time, could you update? Thanks!


----------

